# Fleas & Mosquitos already!



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't believe this, I am having to fight off fleas & Mosquitos already this year--ugh! 

I called the county & they came around with the spray truck last night, so that helped ( we hide inside, I so hate those chemicals) when we were out early this morning---we have been getting eaten up all week.

Then I find out it is not just my yard, but our whole area ( Key) that is having a flea problem ( the vet warned me on Thursday). I have just been furminating them since it is like a flea comb, but am SO UPSET that I might have to put the Frontline plus on today...they are constantly biting/itching to where I can't keep up. Ziggy has a couple bites on his belly  I only get 1 or 2 off them a day, but am afraid of an infestation now:foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This may be a bad year because of the mild winter and the rains we've had. I just hope the insects don't adapt and become immune to the flea and heartworm control we have. That has happened before and you end up putting all this stuff on them and the fleas and mosquitos keep coming because they have adapted! Ugh. What to do. I wonder if you could try a natural repellant to try to keep them from landing on the dogs in the first place?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is home made treatment, works great

2 lemons
1 Pkg fresh Rosemary 
1 tsp chopped garlic
1 tbsp whole cloves
2 tsp apple cider vinegar
1 dropper Neem Seed oil

Slice lemon very thin and add all ingredients to a mason jar or alike. Cover with boiling water and steep for 6 to 8 hours. Re-use ingredients to make another batch. Put some in spray bottle or put on pet with cloth soaked. Store in refrigerator last six months.


also that epi products says it kills fleas

Epi-Pet's 3oz (Cedar Scented) (Lavender) Skin Treatment Spray is an excellent topical treatment for pets with dry, flaky, itchy, irritated, oily and smelly skin and hair coats. It also treats hot spots, rashes and other mild skin problems. This spray includes ingredients that repel insects like fleas, ticks and mosquitoes.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

They say put a dryer sheet in your pocket as it's supposed to ward off mosquitos. Maybe you could tie it around your chis neck after you wipe it all over him & see if that works. I would use Comfortis instead of Frontline. I haven't heard of any bad reports from Comfortis like I have from Frontline.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> They say put a dryer sheet in your pocket as it's supposed to ward off mosquitos. Maybe you could tie it around your chis neck after you wipe it all over him & see if that works. I would use Comfortis instead of Frontline. I haven't heard of any bad reports from Comfortis like I have from Frontline.


Interesting you mentioned Comfortis...that is what I give my Border Collie as she has a very bad flea allergy. She has done well with it, I just hadn't researched it for Chi's ( some dogs don't do well with it supposedly). 

I'm getting ready to call my mom now and find out the one she uses on her shelties. It is a pill that also addresses heartworms etc...with the flea too.

Have you used Comfortis on your chi? Or anyone else?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mel's chi's said:


> Interesting you mentioned Comfortis...that is what I give my Border Collie as she has a very bad flea allergy. She has done well with it, I just hadn't researched it for Chi's ( some dogs don't do well with it supposedly).
> 
> I'm getting ready to call my mom now and find out the one she uses on her shelties. It is a pill that also addresses heartworms etc...with the flea too.
> 
> Have you used Comfortis on your chi? Or anyone else?


Comfortis comes in different dosages for different size dogs. The pink box is for chi size dogs. My chi is allergic to fleas & she was prescribed the Comfortis last year. She has done great on it & everyone that I've heard that's used it has had great results. Haven't heard one negative thing about it, so I won't hesitate to use it on Midgie this year.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Comfortis comes in different dosages for different size dogs. The pink box is for chi size dogs. My chi is allergic to fleas & she was prescribed the Comfortis last year. She has done great on it & everyone that I've heard that's used it has had great results. Haven't heard one negative thing about it, so I won't hesitate to use it on Midgie this year.


Thank you so much for the recommendation!  I haven't put the frontline on yet, as I'm procrastinating because I dislike it so!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> Here is home made treatment, works great
> 
> 2 lemons
> 1 Pkg fresh Rosemary
> ...


Thanks Thersea! Glad you looked up the Epi-Pet! What did you think? My mom really loves it & thinks I should try it ( not because of a problem, but because she thinks it is a great product)  I didn't even remember it having flea protection...duh


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mel's chi's said:


> Thank you so much for the recommendation!  I haven't put the frontline on yet, as I'm procrastinating because I dislike it so!


I'm so glad to hear you trusting your gut instinct with the Frontline! I've heard so many cases of chis having bad, some fatal reactions to this stuff. I wish they would ban it.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> I'm so glad to hear you trusting your gut instinct with the Frontline! I've heard so many cases of chis having bad, some fatal reactions to this stuff. I wish they would ban it.


You know, I almost wonder if Ziggy also has a flea allergy. He is my little blue and even though he has great skin & coat, they are more prone to skin issues. Maybe this is one, hmmm? He has been chewing & scratching way too much when I'm not finding a flea ( but he was bit yesterday by one that I found) and now he has some little red spots on his belly like was bit more, but I have been over him totally finding nothing.


----------

